# Trigger Warning.....another Day, Another Athlete Abuses A Woman And Is Released For His Team



## lavaflow99 (Nov 30, 2018)

TMZ is a master of getting the truth.   As much as it can be annoying for them putting celebrities on blast and invading privacy, stories like this one and Ray Rice would have never seen the light of day without TMZ.  Apparently, this happened in February and the player Kareem Hunt lied to the team about what happened.  Then today TMZ releases the video and just like that the man is now unemployed.  And to think he is a top ranked running back.  Only in his second year.  Good riddance.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/11/30/kc-chiefs-kareem-hunt-attacked-kicked-woman-surveillance-video/

The link above shows the video. 

*5:50 PM PT -- The Chiefs have cut Kareem Hunt, and say he lied to the team when they spoke directly to him about the incident.*

*A source connected to the NFL investigation tells TMZ ... the league made multiple attempts to obtain the video, but was turned away. We're told the league contacted the hotel, and was told it's corporate policy to only turn surveillance video over to law enforcement.*

*We're told the NFL also contacted Cleveland PD attempting to get the video, but was also denied. *

*The source says the league's investigation included reaching out to the alleged victim, who did not respond.*

*5:26 PM PT* -- The NFL just announced Hunt's been placed on the commissioner exempt list and will NOT practice, play or attend games. The NFL added, "The NFL's investigation, which began immediately following the incident in February, will include a review of the new information that was made public today."

*1:33 PM PT* -- Hunt has reportedly been sent home from the Chiefs' practice facility, according to ESPN's Dan Graziano. 

He reports Hunt will likely be placed on the commissioner's exempt list -- which means he will probably not play this Sunday when the Chiefs take on the Raiders in Oakland. 





*TMZ Sports* has obtained video of Kansas City Chiefs star running back *Kareem Hunt*shoving, bull-rushing and kicking a woman in a Cleveland hotel back in February. 

Kareem has not missed a single game this season despite the incident happening MONTHS before the 2018 NFL season kicked off ... and team CEO *Clark Hunt* publicly stated in August he doubted Hunt would be suspended.

In the video, Hunt is seen arguing with a 19-year-old woman outside of his room at The Metropolitan at the 9 at 3:22 AM on February 10, 2018. 

Hunt turns a corner and confronts the woman, shoving her hard. The woman strikes him back in the face ... and that's when Hunt goes berserk.

As friends try to hold him back, the 2017 Pro Bowler -- who led the league in rushing yards -- explodes and knocks one of his friends into the woman ... who both go flying into a wall. 

Both Kareem's male friend and the woman appear dazed -- but Kareem makes his way over to the female and kicks her while she's crouching on the ground ... knocking her over. 

Police were *called to the scene* but no arrests were made. According to police reports, obtained by TMZ Sports, surveillance video from the hotel was obtained by law enforcement. We're told that video is part of the evidence that was submitted to prosecutors. 











KAREEM TALKS TO COPS


Still, cops *did not arrest Hunt* and no charges were filed because officers say they were unable to determine if a crime had been committed. 

At the time of the incident, the woman told police the whole thing started because Kareem kicked her out of his room after she refused to hook up with one of the men in Kareem's entourage. 











THE ACCUSER'S ACCOUNT


Kareem's friends *told cops* the woman had gone crazy when asked to leave and called Kareem the n-word ... and then struck one of Kareem's female friends once things turned physical.











KAREEM'S FRIENDS TELL THEIR SIDE


Unclear why the NFL has not taken any action against Hunt. We reached out to the league to find out if they pursued the video. We also reached out to cops to find out if the NFL contacted them about the footage as well. 

The whole incident is reminiscent of the Ray Rice scandal when the NFL star *knocked out*his then-fiancee in a hotel elevator in Feb. 2014.

The NFL *suspended him indefinitely* -- but only after TMZ Sports published the *brutal knockout video* from inside the elevator ... video the NFL claimed they had not seen until our story. 

After the incident, NFL commissioner *Roger Goodell* acknowledged failures in the NFL's investigative process and said they would *overhaul their protocol*. 

Since then, the NFL claims it has tried to be *tougher on players* accused of attacking women -- most famously, the league suspended *Ezekiel Elliott* for 6 games in 2017 stemming from allegations he got physical with an ex-girlfriend in 2016. 

We reached out to the NFL for comment -- so far, no word back. 

_Originally Published -- 11:33 AM PST_


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 30, 2018)

Too bad for her but no black women harmed....carry on.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh, well. Abusive, Dummy.

As per usual always chasing other.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 1, 2018)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Oh, well. Abusive, Dummy.
> 
> As per usual always chasing other.


And now he will be losing his coins!


----------



## Menina Preta (Dec 1, 2018)

lol...these men are so foolish.  I read "his account" where he said he asked them to leave because he found out they were 19 and they refused to and one of the girls slapped him.  Thankfully, the video shows he became physical too.  

When will these black men learn that no woman is their physical equivalent?  Or learn to leave these white women alone?!  So ridiculous.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 1, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> lol...these men are so foolish.  I read "his account" where he said he asked them to leave because he found out they were 19 and they refused to and one of the girls slapped him.  Thankfully, the video shows he became physical too.
> 
> When will these black men learn that no woman is their physical equivalent?  Or learn to leave these white women alone?!  So ridiculous.


Never. Their mamas, sisters, and aunties are on social media right now saying if a woman slaps them they should put the mortal combat on her because nobody should hit as if that’s equivalent and just.


----------



## Menina Preta (Dec 1, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Never. Their mamas, sisters, and aunties are on social media right now saying if a woman slaps them they should put the mortal combat on her because nobody should hit as if that’s equivalent and just.



Lol. Black women can be so dysfunctional. Yes, it is wrong to hit. But a man should never hit a woman period. Especially not a black professional athlete hitting a white female groupie. The athlete has everything to lose and the groupie nothing!!!


----------

